# Sig P210



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

What is a Sig P210? It's not listed on the Sig website but I see it referenced for bulls eye competitions.


----------



## denjask (Aug 2, 2008)

Packard said:


> What is a Sig P210? It's not listed on the Sig website but I see it referenced for bulls eye competitions.


The 210 has not been produced for quite a while. It is a semi-auto of high quality and prized for it's accuracy and dependability. I believe it was only chambered in 9mm, at least I have never seen or heard of any other calibre being made. A 210 in good condition will bring a high price. A few years ago I concidered purchasing one but thought $1100 was too much to spend. Now I see them priced at two or 3 times that .


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

A handsome piece. It probably commands a high price nowadays.

I had a Star PD, an aluminum framed 1911 replica that was an OK shooter but I never really liked. I sold it shortly after I got it. Over the years, apparently, the weapon improved in quality, especially after the production ceased. It is now in demand.

I don't know how average weapons become great weapons after production ceases, but it is a proven phenomena.

Thanks for the reply (and images).

Packard


----------

